# Building pkgng-packages for 10.0 with poudriere on 9.2



## mix_room (Mar 2, 2014)

I have a 9.2-RELEASE server which I use to build packages for my other 9.2-RELEASE machines. This currently works wonderfully, no problems at all. There is the odd build-problem, but these usually disappear with the next update of the ports tree. 

I am trying to use the same machine to build packages for a 10.0-RELEASE machine, and also in order to be able to upgrade my other machines. However, I am getting a LOT of build errors. For example devel/gettext does not get built, with the following errors: 

```
Making all in src
cc -DLOCALEDIR=\"/usr/local/share/locale\" -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I..  -I. -I.  -I..  -I../intl -I./../intl  -I../gnulib-lib -I./../gnulib-lib  -DINSTALLDIR=\"/usr/local/bin\" -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -c -o gettext-gettext.o `test -f 'gettext.c' || echo './'`gettext.c
/bin/sh ../libtool  --tag=CC    --mode=link cc -DINSTALLDIR=\"/usr/local/bin\"  -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing   -o gettext gettext-gettext.o ../gnulib-lib/libgrt.a ../intl/libintl.la     
libtool: link: cc -DINSTALLDIR=\"/usr/local/bin\" -O2 -pipe -fno-strict-aliasing -o .libs/gettext gettext-gettext.o  ../gnulib-lib/libgrt.a ../intl/.libs/libintl.so -Wl,-rpath -Wl,/usr/local/lib
gettext-gettext.o: In function `main':
gettext.c:(.text+0xa4): undefined reference to `rpl_getopt_long'
gettext.c:(.text+0x11f): undefined reference to `rpl_optarg'
gettext.c:(.text+0x15e): undefined reference to `rpl_optind'
gettext.c:(.text+0x196): undefined reference to `rpl_optind'
gettext.c:(.text+0x1b5): undefined reference to `rpl_optind'
gettext.c:(.text+0x1ee): undefined reference to `rpl_optind'
gettext.c:(.text+0x209): undefined reference to `rpl_optind'
gettext.c:(.text+0x2d0): undefined reference to `error'
gettext.c:(.text+0x2d6): undefined reference to `rpl_optind'
gettext.c:(.text+0x2f8): undefined reference to `error'
gettext.c:(.text+0x2fe): undefined reference to `rpl_optind'
gettext.c:(.text+0x307): undefined reference to `rpl_optind'
gettext.c:(.text+0x317): undefined reference to `rpl_optind'
../gnulib-lib/libgrt.a(closeout.o): In function `close_stdout':
closeout.c:(.text+0x39): undefined reference to `error'
../gnulib-lib/libgrt.a(xmalloc.o): In function `xalloc_die':
xmalloc.c:(.text+0x20): undefined reference to `error'
../gnulib-lib/libgrt.a(mbchar.o): In function `mb_width_aux':
mbchar.c:(.text+0x9): undefined reference to `rpl_wcwidth'
cc: error: linker command failed with exit code 1 (use -v to see invocation)
*** Error code 1

Stop.
```

Has anyone had the same issues? Is this an issue with poudriere, with the new release, or something else? I am not using any particular settings in the associated make.conf file.


----------



## junovitch@ (Mar 2, 2014)

You need to upgrade the host machine to 10.0-RELEASE.  Then you can use Poudriere to build packages for 9.2 and 10.0-RELEASE.  The older kernel doesn't support what the new world is trying to do.  A newer kernel does support what the older release's world is trying to do.


----------



## mix_room (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks.
That note is in the forum-thread on building packages using poudriere, but I must have missed it when reading it.


----------

